# Studying for my Massage Therapy Licence Exam (EMBLEX) Any tips?



## Sensei Payne (Feb 16, 2012)

Title says it all, Its difficult to study for this kind of thing, because you never really know what the are going to cover...the test cost 200 dollars just to take it.

Does anyone know if you can retake it if you fail?

Anyone have any study tips?


Thanks in Advance!


----------



## decepticon (Feb 16, 2012)

Is the exam nationalized now? Back when I took it, each state had their own requirements. I took my exam in Florida, and had both a written portion and practicum section where I had to demonstrate my massage skills on someone and be judged to be adequate in my performance. It was pretty nervewracking. I also had a written test and practicum to complete in order to get my neuromuscular specialization cert and the same to get my lymphatic drainage cert. I also got a cert for preemies and infants, but that one required an extensive research paper, a certain number of hours of volunteer practice at a hospital, and also reviews from 5 special needs families I had to train to work with their own children.

From the tests I took, as I recall the main thing was to know the anatomy! Backward, forward, upside down and inside out. Also there was a heavy emphasis on knowing contraindications and universal precautions regarding infection control. And then of course, the questions about the state laws - I think mainly so that if you broke one, the PTB could claim that you knew what they were beforehand.

Best of luck to you. What type of practice do you want?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 19, 2012)

It's still licensed state-by-state.  If you're in Kentucky, the website for the Board of Licensure is here: http://bmt.ky.gov/Pages/default.aspx

If you're preparing for the exam, I would assume you've been through the training.  Someone at your school should be able to answer these questions for you.


----------



## Sensei Payne (Sep 6, 2012)

Its been a while since I have posted...

I have completed all of the classes, now the EMBLEX test is in site...really was I wondering if anyone knew of any free study guides or other helpful sites that would help me study.  Something perhaps my school is unaware of.


----------

